# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  что-то новенькое

## StanF

http://www.comagic.ru/
Наткнулся на сайт по анализу РК
Что скажете? Кто-нибудь работал с подобными?

п.с. прошел тестирование - вроде нормально, хотя и немного запутано

----------

